# Painting of Col. Mustard & Pte. Piggy Pete



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I finished my painting of Mustard & Pete. Susana has received it & said I could post a picture.

Hope you like it! Pete was my first albino. (She's on a book, it cut the side of the picture off)


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

OMG!! It totally looks like them!!! Esp Pete!!

You are SO talented, missy.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

OUTSTANDING! Again! :mrgreen:


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

The painting is really stunning. I have a picture of Mustard in a cup and it looks exactly like it in the painting too. 

Thanks again, PJ! You are very talented.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Piggy Pete is beyond adorable!!!

you must publish a book with your paintings.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Love it!  Will be posting it on my websites home page  with yall's permission of course!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Wow, beautiful work. You are very talented.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

That is gorgeous! I esp love Mustard peeking out..... and I think you captured Pete very well also!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Thanks guys! Hehe 



LarryT said:


> Love it!  Will be posting it on my websites home page  with yall's permission of course!


Totally fine with me! If it's OK with Susana!

I have started a facebook page for my paintings. It's "PJ's Hedgehog Paintings" You can LIKE me if you want!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

PJM said:


> I have started a facebook page for my paintings. It's "PJ's Hedgehog Paintings" You can LIKE me if you want!


Liked!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

LarryT said:


> PJM said:
> 
> 
> > I have started a facebook page for my paintings. It's "PJ's Hedgehog Paintings" You can LIKE me if you want!
> ...


Awwwe Larry!! Your my first like!!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

PJM said:


> LarryT said:
> 
> 
> > PJM said:
> ...


I was second :roll: :lol:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That is beyond excellent, you are so talented! It looks just think them, wonderful job


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

LarryT said:


> Love it!  Will be posting it on my websites home page  with yall's permission of course!


Of course you can post it on your website! 

I wanted to show the original pictures PJ had to make the painting. I am still amazed by how talented she is! This painting will always be very special for us!


----------



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

LarryT said:


> I was second :roll: :lol:


I beat you, Larry! :lol: I just love all these paintings!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Sarahg said:


> LarryT said:
> 
> 
> > I was second :roll: :lol:
> ...


They are great aren't they!


----------



## kimmypooh (Jan 29, 2011)

All of the paintings are so great! I love the most recent the best though. Its Pete's face I just LOVE the little pig nose!


----------



## nibletsmom (Dec 20, 2010)

OMG.... I love your paintings! 

You are so talented! I have considered attempting to paint Niblet but I haven't had the inspiration until now! It might turn out to be a complete mess but I think I am going to try! If I fail miserably, be expecting an email...I will be requesting you to pick up the pieces and paint me a spectacular Niblet.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

nibletsmom said:


> OMG.... I love your paintings!
> 
> You are so talented! I have considered attempting to paint Niblet but I haven't had the inspiration until now! It might turn out to be a complete mess but I think I am going to try! If I fail miserably, be expecting an email...I will be requesting you to pick up the pieces and paint me a spectacular Niblet.


You HAVE to paint from the pic of her in your Sig...she's SMILING!!! Please, please paint this one!!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

PJM--have you considered painting poodles?


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

nibletsmom said:


> OMG.... I love your paintings!
> 
> You are so talented! I have considered attempting to paint Niblet but I haven't had the inspiration until now! It might turn out to be a complete mess but I think I am going to try! If I fail miserably, be expecting an email...I will be requesting you to pick up the pieces and paint me a spectacular Niblet.


You can do it!! Honestly! I bet you will be very surprised at yourself. And even if it doesn't turn out exactly how you want it, it can be abstract! 
I'm excited to see what you create! 


fracturedcircle said:


> PJM--have you considered painting poodles?


 I'm willing to try & fail! :lol: They may turn out to look like hedgie-poodles! :lol:

Thanks for all the support guys!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

PJM said:


> nibletsmom said:
> 
> 
> > OMG.... I love your paintings!
> ...


a hedgie-poodle! 

did you get my email?


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

PJM - you truly are amazing! is there no end to your talents?!?! That is an awesome painting!

I am going to go and "like" you


----------



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)

YES! It's the Pete-in-a-tube picture I love so much!
You are awesome missy.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

fracturedcircle said:


> a hedgie-poodle!  did you get my email?


Nope! I sent you a pm with my E-mail address.

Thanks so much for "liking" me everyone!


----------

